

Clay Shirky - Where do people find the time (on the cognitive surplus, video) - DaniFong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyoNHIl-QLQ

======
DaniFong
'Here's what four year olds know. A screen that ships without a mouse ships
broken.'

